# highlight the smilies



## Nick16 (12 Aug 2009)

have you ever tried highlighting the 'moving' smilies

try this one       

its quite funny that its the eyes that move and its like evil, normal, evil, normal


----------



## baron von bubba (12 Aug 2009)

lol, a change of medication recently dude??


----------



## Nick16 (12 Aug 2009)

yeah, medication   

no, i just thought its kinda wierd, something to cheer you folks up with


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Aug 2009)

:? 

Tried it on Safari and Firefox for window, and it just looks exactly the same, just highlighted. The eyes move anyway, and they keep moving the same when I highlight it, but just bluer.

I don't get it!!!

Mark


----------



## Nick16 (12 Aug 2009)

oh ok, thats also strange, the eyes move diagonally on mine, rather than being ^ shape they turn to lines and the mouth also changes. 

i just thought it was a bit diff thats all, no biggy


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Aug 2009)

what do you mean highlight.  If you mean drag over the text and smiley then Opera doesn't do it over the smilies, just the text.

Therefore I have no idea what you are on about. lol

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Aug 2009)

it works on IE, you've gone crazy nick  lol


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> it works on IE


What is IE??


----------



## JamesM (12 Aug 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> it works on IE


  

Silly boy


----------



## Nick16 (12 Aug 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> it works on IE, you've gone crazy nick  lol



see its the little things


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Aug 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What is IE??



Microsoft Internet Exploder


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Aug 2009)

i dont use IE  I use firefox, its just on my task bar at the bottom all the time  :!: 
When i opened it i realised how slow it was


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Microsoft Internet Exploder


Never heard of that, when did microsh*te start making plant fertelizers?


----------

